# Free satellite imagery to Garmin Oregon 450?



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can it be done? How?


----------



## dkselw (Aug 28, 2009)

An old version of Mobile Atlas Creator (MOBAC) will do it, however the current version will not due to complaints by Google etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lots of options. You may find this page useful:

http://garminoregon.wikispaces.com/Custom+Maps


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, very helpful!


----------

